# Apache2  "LoadModule: command not found"

## CoolAJ86

I have a basic LAMPS configuration that I put up using a few guides

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Apache2_with_PHP_MySQL

http://www.benstrawbridge.com/worklogs/index.php?pg=lamp

I've only changed a few settings from the defaults and everything seems to be fine except for these messages:

dragon root # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 11: LoadModule: command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 12: LoadModule: command not found

 * Starting apache2...         

dragon root # /etc/init.d/apache2 stop

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 11: LoadModule: command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 12: LoadModule: command not found

 * Stopping apache2...

/usr/sbin/apache2ctl: line 11: LoadModule: command not found

/usr/sbin/apache2ctl: line 12: LoadModule: command not found                            [ ok ]

dragon root # nano -w /var/log/apache2/error_log

At boot the system reports to have started apache2 successfully (with the aforementioned errors, but when I check the status it actually isn't running until I manually start it.

The error log deosn't say anything useful and I've checked /sbin/runscript.sh and /usr/sbin/apache2ctl but lines 11 and 12 are commented in both of those.

I googled "LoadModule: command not found" and seeing as it yeilds just three results I'm assuming this is a rather odd error.

I can post my config files if it helps.

Actually I'd settle for a way to just set the configs to the defaults again if there's a way for me to do that without emerging the whole package again.

----------

## hanj

Did you uncomment a LoadModule directive in you apache2.conf that isn't built? If so, you may try emerging it first (ie: mod_php), or building it from source.

I hope this helps

hanji

----------

## CoolAJ86

 *hanj wrote:*   

> Did you uncomment a LoadModule directive in you apache2.conf that isn't built? If so, you may try emerging it first (ie: mod_php), or building it from source.

 

Thanx hanji, but I just tried commenting out all of my LoadModule directives at the same errors occur (plus a few extras).

The interesting thing is that there are no LoadModule statements in either /sbin/runscript.sh or /usr/sbin/apache2ctl. I've checked all of the config files I know of, and most of them are commented on lines 11 and 12.

/sbin/runscript.sh

Line 11: [ "${RC_GOT_DAEMON}" != "yes" ] && source "${svclib}/sh/rc-daemon.sh"

Line 12:

/usr/sbin/apache2ctl

Line 11: # Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software

Line 12: # distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,

I noticed this in /etc/init.d/apache2

        need net

        use mysql dns logger netmount postgres

        after sshd

So I tried stopping everingthing in that list and starting it.

/etc/init.d/{whatever} stop start

net, dns, logger, & postgres yielded this:

-bash: /etc/init.d/{whatever}: No such file or directory

So I'm thinking that there's no actual correlation between those names and the services by those names.

However, now apache says only this on unload:

dragon root # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 11: LoadModule: command not found

/sbin/runscript.sh: line 12: LoadModule: command not found

 * Starting apache2... 

perhaps a coincidence, or perhaps stop/starting those services made the difference?

I just noticed that I also get these errors when I stop apache2 when it hasn't been started yet.

This is my first tiime with LAMPS so I'm not too clear on all of this. I'm not so new at linux that I consider myself a n00b, but still have a lot of room to learn - especially when it comes to bash scripts with includes and variables. But I can count all the way up to 31 on one hand (1023 on the other) so I'm pretty sure I know that there is nothing LoadModule on any of the line 12s that I've checked.

----------

## hanj

Is there anything odd in /etc/conf.d/apache2? I'm guessing that there is something not right there... there is a LoadModule call in there.. that is commented out by default... which just happens to be at line 11.

thanks

hanji

----------

## CoolAJ86

I swear I had checked that before, I know I did... anyway that was the problem. 

I looked in /etc/apache/conf/, /etc/init.d/apache2, but not /etc/conf.d/apache2

Thanx so much.

----------

